# Psycho! aka Henry.



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Seriously considering changing hsi name. But not really.

So we moved him in my room yesterday and he's pretty much been nonstop squawking since. Mum has popped in a few times to reassure him. The budgies have no idea what to think and are just kind of sitting there silently.

Mum was just in and took him out of the cage for a few minutes. He let me pet him, which was weird. I tried to hold him and he bit me, though, so he's not sick, heh.

And some blurry pictures for you all!









Enjoying some love.









Striking a pose.









The face of evil.









Alright, I guess he's _kind of_ pretty.









And being polite by ending with a bow.

And that's all


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

See lol Bonding is the key for you to like him 

Awww he is adorable and he looks happy getting petted


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he looks good! such a bright face!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

He does look very healthy! Bright plumage. He's bowing because he wants his little head scratched. Good job set!


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I have to admit, I'm growing a bit attached to him. He's not as mean as he used to be.

There's better lighting in my room than in the living room, and his colors are pretty amazing in here. I was surprised when mum brought him out at just how bright he is. And how sweet he is to her. I was just feeding him some millet in his cage and he didn't even try to bite me.

Gah. I hate how cute feathery things are so hard to hate.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha hes getting to know you better  and glad youre getting to know him


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW! His head is a beautiful bright Yellow! He looks happy


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous and vibrant bub.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, he has really nice bright yellow color


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I've never seen such bright feathers on a cockatiel, he's gorgeous! PS my cockatiel is called Henry too


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awww, he is gorgeous and looks very interested in his flock and the camera. perhaps you will be friends afterall


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

He really seems to like posing and interacting with the camera. I took a video of him whistling and singing to it.

And a few more pictures from this morning. He was squawking in his cage while I was getting ready for work so I tried to take him out, but he bit me. So I got mum to and he just hung out on top of his cage, stretching his wings out and being all happy. Mum made a noise in the living room (tried killing a spider on the roof.. it didn't end well) and spooked him. I'm surprised at how well he can fly. He didn't hit any walls or anything. Even the budgies are still hitting walls in here.

Anyway. Enough stories. Pictures!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He a lovely sweet face


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW what a cutie...keep trying to handle him, if you have to, ask your mom to get him out and hand him to you. Once he sees you won't hurt him, he'll want to come out all the time! And you can sit and talk to him when he's in his cage, they love that!


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous, I love his bright yellow head, don't think I've ever seen one quite that vibrant!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Awww,he's so handsome  

There's truth in the saying, "If you can't beat them, join them." It looks like you'll be fast friends soon enough.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Set, tsuka used to bite me allll the time. every day, every time i tried to hold him.... but he liked my fiance... but as i spent the most time with him and my fiance hardly interacted with him, im now tsuka's favourite


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, you guys win.










I made a feathery friend.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW! He likes your pretty necklace!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

awww look how happy he looks  glad you two are getting to know eachother better! things always work well when you start off on a new slate.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha ha lol


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

How sweet, he looks quite content there.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Henry is so handsome 
I'm glad you are starting to make friends. Tiels are such interesting birds, with some complex personalities. Henry probably loves you for showing such interest in him.
You will be spoiling him in no time!


----------

